# Jet DC-1200VX Dual Inlet-port question



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

I was just about to click on the 'Buy' button for this vac when I noticed the dual-inlet ports. Aarr-ghh! I do not want dual ports for my application.

I planned on putting this vac outside my new shop and run a single 4" inlet into the shop and connect it to PVC which will run along the interior wall. That said, I searched for a single-port accessory, but Jet apparently does not offer this.

All thoughts and comments are most welcome.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

What am I missing? Hook your 4" to one of the inlets, leave the other plugged, or just get a single 6" to 4" reducer and replace the dual 4's.

I have a DC1100 with the dual 4" inlet, it pops right off to expose a 6" inlet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The dual port thingy is just an adaptor*

It reduces a 6" single to dual 4" port with a cap to cover one if you don't need it. Not to worry. :no:


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

shoot summ said:


> What am I missing? Hook your 4" to one of the inlets, leave the other plugged, or just get a single 6" to 4" reducer and replace the dual 4's.
> 
> I have a DC1100 with the dual 4" inlet, it pops right off to expose a 6" inlet.


Thanks for the info. I did not know the inlets could be removed exposing a 6" port. Good to know.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> It reduces a 6" single to dual 4" port with a cap to cover one if you don't need it. Not to worry. :no:


Thanks for the info. I'm good to go and ready to press the 'Buy' button once again.

Off topic a bit, but I swear this unit was selling for $800 and change last week. Today it is listed for $637. Can't beat that with a stick.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I removed the two 4in inlet "Y" to reduce pressure drop since I have a single line, like your plan.

I cut out a doughnut from plywood to fit the 6in port on the inlet and then a hole to fit my 4in fitting. Note the fitting is not exactly 4in, so use the fitting to determine the size.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I removed the two 4in inlet "Y" to reduce pressure drop since I have a single line, like your plan.
> 
> I cut out a doughnut from plywood to fit the 6in port on the inlet and then a hole to fit my 4in fitting. Note the fitting is not exactly 4in, so use the fitting to determine the size.


Thanks, Dave!

I understand now. I did want to drop down from the 6" to a 4" PVC pipe.

The vac has been ordered, so will know more when it arrives. I sincerely appreicate your help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will do it*

I use these;
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-Flow-6-in-to-4-in-Round-Reducer-or-Increaser-R6X4/100111736


----------

